# For Sale-25Rss In Central Texas



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We are truly blessed with great, healthy, and passionate kids (15 and 12). Our second child has begun select sports and with great regret we need to sale the Outback to finance baseball and volleyball adventures. One day we will be back in a camper and back to Outbackers.com! Well, I will probably still lurk around with envy once in a while...

Here are the details on the 2008 Outback 25rss for sale in Austin, Texas:

*2008 Outback 25rss, asking $16,500 or best offer*
25'10" X 8', weight 5370, hitch 370, Fawn interior colors. 
Excellent condition with many extras, Equalizer hitch, 50 gal. fresh water, 40 gal. waste water 40 gal. gray water, 60 lb. LPG tanks, two batteries 
sleeps 7-8 with queen rear slide, power side slideout w/sofa, two oversized bunks (34"X74") 
step-tub/shower bath, refrigerator, stove, microwave, oven, outdoor fold-down kitchen 
13,500 BTU central/ducted A/C, 30,000-35,000 furnace, 6 gal. water heater that operates on gas/electric w/DSI start, slide out pantry shelves 
AM/FM/CD stereo with indoor/outdoor speakers, TV antenna booster, Atwood power hitch jack stabilzer jacks, 19' awning, diamond shield, LPG gas/smoke detector, power roof vent in bath, skylight in bath, spare tire w/carrier, fold up lower bunk to load bikes into camper, two entry doors and oversized hatch door to access storage area by foldup bunk.

Also includes extras to get you going: sewer hoses w/connectors and Slinky support, water hose, wheel chocks, trash can for kitchen, outdoor mat/rug, awning clips, modifications include Maxxair vent covers, QuickieFlush blackwater tank cleaning system, upgraded floor vents, added shelving, screen covers on water heater and furnace exhaust vents, and interior floor mats at doors and kitchen runner.

Non-smoker, limited use, well cared for and covered storage since purchase. NADA list$27,798 avg. retail/$23,000 low retail and loan value of $22,000. With all the extras, this is bargain priced and ready to move out. Just add linens and cooking gear and you are ready to roll. Respond and *I can e-mail several pictures or check out 15 loaded pictures on www.rvusa.com for sale ad. Search by: travel trailer, 2008, Outback, used, Texas - to narrow and reduce search time.* THANKS!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck on the Sale! Someone's going to get a nice OB!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like a great deal - Good luck with the sale!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have placed an ad on www.rvusa.com that includes 15 pictures of the camper interior and exterior. You can narrow and reduce the search time by entering: travel traveler, Outback, 2008, used, Texas.

Thanks for any interest.


----------



## Trooper514 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey, Just wondering if you sold the camper yet? Tried to look on rvusa but could not find it. Thanks.



dunn4 said:


> We are truly blessed with great, healthy, and passionate kids (15 and 12). Our second child has begun select sports and with great regret we need to sale the Outback to finance baseball and volleyball adventures. One day we will be back in a camper and back to Outbackers.com! Well, I will probably still lurk around with envy once in a while...
> 
> Here are the details on the 2008 Outback 25rss for sale in Austin, Texas:
> 
> ...


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Trooper514 said:


> We are truly blessed with great, healthy, and passionate kids (15 and 12). Our second child has begun select sports and with great regret we need to sale the Outback to finance baseball and volleyball adventures. One day we will be back in a camper and back to Outbackers.com! Well, I will probably still lurk around with envy once in a while...
> 
> Here are the details on the 2008 Outback 25rss for sale in Austin, Texas:
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

[quote name='Trooper514' date='01 June 2010 - 01:53 PM' timestamp='1275414831' post='385503']
Hey, Just wondering if you sold the camper yet? Tried to look on rvusa but could not find it. Thanks.

The camper is still up for sale. I will try to PM you.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Camper is still up for sale. On the RVUSA site, be sure to click on the second "Outback" by Keystone in the 'brand/model section' to narrow the search. Only one, used, 2008, Keystone Outback for sale in Texas listed on RVUSA when I checked this afternoon.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

REDUCED $16,500I can send pictures or check out ad on rvusa.com

Thanks!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump. Reasonable offers will be considered. Camper is loaded with all you need to hit the campground.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

REDUCED NOW to $16,250. Camper needs a new home with a loving family


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

REDUCED NOW to $16,250. Camper needs a new home with a loving family








[/quote]

SOLD
A nice family has adopted our Outback. See other post on Texas Outback becoming a Colorado Outback. Happy camping


----------

